# Fat Tailed Gerbils (Duprasi)



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm getting some GORGEOUS Duprasi soon........










Anyone on here had or have them??

I blame the lovely peeps at Broadwater Pets & Exotics because they have THE most laid back Dup ever, spends more time on his back than he does upright by the looks of things :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im getting one of these soon:flrt: Pouchie on here sells great complete food for them and is very helpful too


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> spends more time on his back than he does upright by the looks of things :2thumb:


That would explain the bed hair :whistling2:.
Hehe no he/she is adorable.

I agree Pouchie is really amazingly helpful, without her I would not have my Corsacs.
-
Elina


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Pouchie is the "lovely people at Broadwaters" that I was talking about : victory:

AND the lovely lady who's got my first duprasi :no1:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww they are so cute!!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

well I now have a pair reserved aswell as Amira who's with Caroline (Pouchie) so I'm a very happy bun bun


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Arrr congratulations


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

These are gorgeous, im sooo tempted, Were did you get them from? x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> *Pouchie is the "lovely people at Broadwaters*" that I was talking about : victory:
> 
> AND the lovely lady who's got my first duprasi :no1:





sophs87 said:


> These are gorgeous, im sooo tempted, Were did you get them from? x


 
she has said numerous times where they are coming from lol :lol2:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

anyone know the best caresheet/info source around?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

madsmum said:


> anyone know the best caresheet/info source around?


 
There is so much conflicting information on the net as Ive been looking:bash:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

The Fat tail Gerbil ~ Pachyuromys Duprasis | eGerbil

I have one reserved with Pouchie :2thumb:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

This is a great species... really friendly and so cute it actually hurts... One day I'll have them again... one day!

Kat


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Pouchie has my Amira but someone in Bedfordshire hopefully has a pair for me and a friend of mine (who used to "deal" in exotics but stopped about 8 years ago when scammers arrived and gave just everyone in the "trade" a rubbish name) is getting 2 pairs just outside Wales - she won't give me the name of her "contact" but if I do manage to get any from Bedfordshire I'll certainly pass those details on :2thumb:

Hopefully heading up to Bedfordshire tomorrow........


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

do you know if the person in bedfordshire has anymor,e i was going to get one of pouchie... a female... is this the one?
anyway, i coudlnt get to her.. but befordshire is closer to me


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> do you know if the person in bedfordshire has anymor,e i was going to get one of pouchie... a female... is this the one?
> anyway, i coudlnt get to her.. but befordshire is closer to me


I don't know if Amira was the one you were thinking of having from Pouchie, only Pouchie could tell you that :whistling2:

Will let you know how I get on at Bedfordshire tomorrow and post details if I manage to get a pair :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> I don't know if Amira was the one you were thinking of having from Pouchie, only Pouchie could tell you that :whistling2:
> 
> Will let you know how I get on at Bedfordshire tomorrow and post details if I manage to get a pair :2thumb:



wicked thankyou


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a Duna type 2ft hamster enclosure which I could use for mine when I get him/her. What do other people use to keep them in??


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to use a duna 2ft thingy too :2thumb: but I also have glass tanks and the smaller duna's for expectant Mummys although I already worried how I'll "know" if they're "expecting?"


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What substrate are you going to use? I would like to attempt to breed them in the future so the more info I get the better. Im going to buy some food off Pouchie as it sounds great and am going to start off with a male I think. Ive read so much information about them my head is spinning lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally the Duprasi have landed


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> Finally the Duprasi have landed
> 
> image
> 
> image



the ones from bedfordshire?
please give me some info on them if they have more *thankyou!*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww Im totally jealous, how old are they? Are you going to keep them alone or in a pair? Sorry for the questions but I just need to know everything about them for when I get mine


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yes they came from Bedfordshire and no they don't have any more, it turns out they ordered them in for me and asked me for £72 for the pair which I fell off my chair about because it says £19.99 on their website; seems they had some in last year that bred so they could afford to let them go for £19.99 a pair but these ones were specially ordered in for me.

I'm guessing they came from Simon's Rodents but don't relly know. Anyway we reached a compromise on price because (a) they can't send them back anyway and (b) it wasn't *my* fault their website said the wrong thing and no one told me when I enquired after them that wasn't the actual price.

so anyway they're now waiting for me to breed them so they can possibly buy in some babies for themselves.

I took 2 x carriers with me because I had no idea they would be living together. Both of them have small nips to their little fat tails so I'm not sure if it's exactly harmonious but they are together for now.

They're eating gerbil food mixed with the grasses and seeds I make up for my steppe lemmings and the're tucking into hay and millet right now :2thumb:

I'm going to keep a very close eye on them but for now yes they are together despite everything I've been told!!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

oh and I have them on Aubiose mixed with Medibed (which is wood shavings mixed with chopped straw)


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry dont usually post on this section but WOW they are so damn cute:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> sorry dont usually post on this section but WOW they are so damn cute:flrt:


Ahhhh thank you I really appreciate that especially after I've waited so long and they've been SO difficult to get hold of :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bloody hell all the ones I have seen are about £20 each so no wonder you were shocked:gasp:

They are VERY cute, Im off to Swifts pets supplies at the weekend to have a look at theirs:flrt: It cant hurt to just look can it:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

well A BIG CONGRATS then in that case :2thumb: they are LUSH


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell all the ones I have seen are about £20 each so no wonder you were shocked:gasp:
> 
> They are VERY cute, Im off to Swifts pets supplies at the weekend to have a look at theirs:flrt: It cant hurt to just look can it:whistling2:


I will put money on you doing more than just "look" :flrt:
and I wouldn't blame you one little bit!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

eeeeeek simons rodents


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> eeeeeek simons rodents


hey I know, but I got 2 out :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> hey I know, but I got 2 out :2thumb:


they are beautiful¬!! but if you had been there you may not be so happy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Are your 2 related as I would imagine the ones where Im going will be. Not sure if you can breed siblings so may just have to get one 
It was my OH idea to go and look at them furry things you keep going on about:lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> they are beautiful¬!! but if you had been there you may not be so happy.


which is why I said (looking on the bright side) that at least I got 2 out, I do know what a rodent farm looks like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Are your 2 related as I would imagine the ones where Im going will be. Not sure if you can breed siblings so may just have to get one
> It was my OH idea to go and look at them furry things you keep going on about:lol2:


no they're not related, I'm sure that people *do* breed siblings but it's not something I intentionally do (with any species) but I have 3 more coming from totally different lines also so all 5 will be unrelated :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> no they're not related, I'm sure that people *do* breed siblings but it's not something I intentionally do (with any species) but I have 3 more coming from totally different lines also so all 5 will be unrelated :2thumb:


 

No, its not something I would do intentionally either. I know they have a few Duprasi but Im not sure if they are one litter. If they are I will just buy a male and try and source a female from somewhere else at a later date. One is better than none:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I was going to say get a female if you can because I will have a "spare" male in a couple of weeks time.

The females are sexually mature at 2 months but they shouldn't really be bred that early so you might be better off getting a female to "grow on" a bit?

Mind you my boy (Akiki) is AWESOME I would say if anyone's going to just get the one they should definately get a male. 

Really endearing little furries, their hair feels almost as if it should be long it's really fluffy. Anyway you'll see for yourself - when are you going??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> I was going to say get a female if you can because I will have a "spare" male in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> The females are sexually mature at 2 months but they shouldn't really be bred that early so you might be better off getting a female to "grow on" a bit?
> 
> ...


 

Im going on Sunday I think:flrt: The problem with your male is you are the other side of the country which is a pain


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Today I went and picked up "Bob" hes 4 months old and one of 3 brothers. Ive already handled him and although he hasnt had much handling he didnt nip. Hes very cute:flrt: Now I need to source a female and order some of Pouchies food:2thumb:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS on you and Bob :flrt: lol
any sign of a female?? my other pair arrived this morning, this is Darius










very squishy and cuddly - not at all like Kissa who's like a slippery bar of soap, got my work cut out with this one :whip: but she's adorable


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww more cuteness:flrt: Now Im really jealous, you have 2 pairs and I have one single male:whip: :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

This thread has too much cute <3


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yes it really should carry a CUTNESS ALERT!!

It will be going on for some time yet because I've got to wait 'till March to get Amira who will complete my Duprasi family :flrt:


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> This thread has too much cute <3


You still cant have one... YET :devil:


Very cute balls of fluff, nice names too


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Rie said:


> You still cant have one... YET :devil:
> 
> 
> Very cute balls of fluff, nice names too


But But But.....Its my birthday............soon <3


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Rie said:


> nice names too


Thanks, they all have Egytian names :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Meet Bob:flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Meet Bob:flrt:
> 
> image


OH MY GOOOOD! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
The only way this thread could get any cuter is if there was a picture of a certain bald kittycat........:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob is quite the cutie, Shell!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> OH MY GOOOOD! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> The only way this thread could get any cuter is if there was a picture of a certain bald kittycat........:whistling2:


One of these by any chance:whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> One of these by any chance:whistling2:
> 
> image


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Hold on............you have two nekkid pussies....I have none....NO FAIR! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Hold on............you have two nekkid pussies....I have none....NO FAIR! :lol2:


 
I only paid £100 for my second boy:whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I only paid £100 for my second boy:whistling2:


You lucky woman :notworthy: I shall have a nekkid kitty one day :2thumb:

Are there many duprasi about or are they one of those animals reserved for the peopple down south/able to travel long distances?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> You lucky woman :notworthy: I shall have a nekkid kitty one day :2thumb:
> 
> Are there many duprasi about or are they one of those animals reserved for the peopple down south/able to travel long distances?


They appear to have dropped in popularity but I got mine off Alfie on here


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> They appear to have dropped in popularity but I got mine off Alfie on here


Aaah right cool! I wish Id known about them when I was younger. I always had hamsters and I loved them to pieces but Duprasi seem to make MUCH better pets :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Aaah right cool! I wish Id known about them when I was younger. I always had hamsters and I loved them to pieces but Duprasi seem to make MUCH better pets :flrt:


 
They are so much better than other small furries:flrt: Alfie still has 2 boys left:whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> They are so much better than other small furries:flrt: Alfie still has 2 boys left:whistling2:


:lol2: Wouldnt have anywhere to put one at the minute! I wish I could drive, It'd make life so much easier :lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

shell is right there really are no such furries like these ones, they're utterly gorgeous I'm well and truly smitten :flrt:
shell Bob is wonderful, why don't any of my boys sleep like that???

Mandisa (female) does and Aki sleeps ontop of her furry tummy but neither Aki or Darius sleep upside down how do you do it??? :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I thought they all did the upside down sleeping thing, Ive even caught him asleep upside down in his wheel:lol2:

I really need to find a girl or 2:flrt:


----------

